# WOOT: 250 GB Refurb for $49



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

Is today's (1/11/06) WOOT a good deal for upgrading Tivos?

$49 + $5 S&H

250GB
7200 RPM
2 MB cache
EIDE
Does not include installation instructions or an IDE cable.
Ultra ATA/100  Up to 100 MB/s burst transfer rates.
Fluid Dynamic Bearing (FDB) technology  improves hard drive reliability; reduces heat, vibration, and noise.
Shock Guard provides outstanding improvements in shock and vibration protection for WD Caviar drives. Shock Guard allows instantaneous data protection at high shock values to achieve leading shock
We'll do our best to improve the packing job, but it really will still come in a crappy box.

System Requirements:

IDE-ATA interface (40-pin connector)
Ultra ATA-capable system

http://www.woot.com/


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

They only give a 6 month warranty and a new WD has 3 years. Since the Tivo drive is always on I would be a bit leary. I picked up an Hitachi 250GB for $60 with rebates at CompUSA not too long ago (brand new with 3 year warranty).


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Sold out anyways


----------



## captain_video (Mar 1, 2002)

> They only give a 6 month warranty and a new WD has 3 years.


WD retail drives only have a 1-year warranty. They come with a coupon inside that allows you to upgrade the warranty to three years for $14.95. WD Raptor drives are the only retail kits that have a standard warranty longer than a year (they have a 5-year warranty).

In my experience, the refurbed WD drives have as good a chance at surviving life in a Tivo as a new one does. Most refurbed drives are customer returns or OEM pulls that can't be resold as new so they're low-level formatted and repackaged.


----------



## whatever (Mar 13, 2004)

captain_video said:


> WD retail drives only have a 1-year warranty. They come with a coupon inside that allows you to upgrade the warranty to three years for $14.95. WD Raptor drives are the only retail kits that have a standard warranty longer than a year (they have a 5-year warranty).
> 
> In my experience, the refurbed WD drives have as good a chance at surviving life in a Tivo as a new one does. Most refurbed drives are customer returns or OEM pulls that can't be resold as new so they're low-level formatted and repackaged.


WD drives are not the only drives that that carry extended warranties. I just purchased a Seagate drive (retail kit) that carries a 5 year warranty by default.


----------



## kschauwe (Sep 17, 2003)

captain_video said:


> WD retail drives only have a 1-year warranty.


If you buy an OEM WD HD from a computer store or online (Newegg, Zipzoomfly, etc), you'll get a 3 year Warr'ty. That's what I did in my WD 320Gb.


----------



## sholleran (Jul 12, 2005)

http://www.slickdeals.net/#p6945

Outpost.com

Hitachi 250GB UATA100 8MB Buffer Hard Drive - Retail Hard Drive Kit 
$60.00 Rebate

Boxed Hard Drives Kits
Capacity: 250GB 
Seek Time: 8.5ms 
7200RPM 
8MB Buffer 
3 Year Limited Manufacturer Warranty 
Limit 1 per customer per household


----------



## Thaed (Nov 25, 2003)

The key for that woot was that there was no rebate. It was just cash. I would have bought 5. As it is, I missed it.


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

Thaed said:


> The key for that woot was that there was no rebate. It was just cash. I would have bought 5. As it is, I missed it.


Exactly.
I bought three, even though I have no particular need for even one HD of that size at this point in time.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

sholleran said:


> http://www.slickdeals.net/#p6945
> 
> Outpost.com
> 
> ...


I can't find this drive at Outpost.com


----------

